# 2014 Rogue liftgate issues



## emaherrn (Nov 13, 2019)

Nissan claims there was never a recall but I have seen reports about it. My liftgate falls about one foot. Has never fully collapsed. Wondering if replacing the struts solves this problem or if the cause is something else. I saw a post on this forum from someone who had their struts replaced under recall but problem still exists


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I would guess one of your struts are bad. They are a consumable item like shocks, brake pads, etc. Just replace them both, they are fairly inexpensive and it's easy to do.


----------

